# Where are you walking?



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

We are walking lots at Heartwood Forest at the moment, it's so pretty with all the bluebells out. 

Show us where you are walking hoto:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw how lovely!! Beautiful backdrop for beautiful Cockapoos!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

What gorgeous photos. Here's some pics from my phone of Benji in our usual, Richmond Park. Not brilliant quality.
Meg x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures - isn't it great now that the leaves are finally coming out on the trees - and there are lots of squirrels to chase


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

These are wonderful pictures, hasn't Roo's coat grown? Only been to local park recently (playing fields) so not quite the same.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab to see recent pics of Benji  Richmond Park looks lovely. 

Cmon everyone, get snapping and show us your walk hoto: hoto: hoto:


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

We take Cookie to Hamworthy park in Poole Dorset which is next to where we live! Didn't go there today as wouldn't last very long!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

how cute is Cookie lying like that? Thank you for sharing


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly and I always walk in Rhododendron Gardens it's great it's in Port Credit Mississauga. We had a good walk this afternoon as it was raining this morning. She wasn't in the mood to get pictures taken and had a bit of bed head ha! You could see the lake behind her. 

Oh and she discovered mowed grass today she was eating it up like it was food I wasn't impressed Guess she has no clue what it is cause we got her in winter

Then we got back and more bed head 2nd pic


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Ohh fab post, I took some pictures yesterday out in Cobtree Manor Park with all the bluebells, just working out how to download off my phone.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Molly you look gorgeous even with bed head! Sounds like a beautiful walk.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> Molly you look gorgeous even with bed head! Sounds like a beautiful walk.


It is very peaceful and there are lots of swans and ducks and now they are starting to plant all the pretty flowers.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

we walk in my back yard


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jayded said:


> we walk in my back yard


Soon you will be able to venture out once he gets his shots and then everything will be a new adventure


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Rafferty at Avon Dasset Country Park at the weekend


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Soon you will be able to venture out once he gets his shots and then everything will be a new adventure


well, my back yard is actually relatively large, so we walk the perimiter and he trots along beside me and gets all his exercise lol
I have to teach him to walk nice on a leash before taking him anywhere else.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

dave the dog said:


> What gorgeous photos. Here's some pics from my phone of Benji in our usual, Richmond Park. Not brilliant quality.
> Meg x



That's where we'll be at some point! We also have National Trust membership so we will be visiting lots of those places too, as well as Wimbledon Common.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures everyone, the last two days have been miserable here so might wait for the return of nicer weather before snapping any shots.....now where shall I go x


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

well, Ringo isn't in the picture, but this is where we walk lol


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

We have been out looking for bluebells too. These are in the wood near our house - hopefully they will be fully out this weekend.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love the last one, that looks like a framer or at least a new aviator


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It has been threatening rain all day - but actually we've escaped the wet - just very windy. This is our local non beach walk


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Marzi, amazing shots. And amazing countryside.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you - it is lovely countryside here, although we live on a very suburban estate 
When we had to move down here my husband offered on the house before I had even seen it. The property prices in the south of England at that time were completely mad and rising rediculously fast, moving from the north we felt we had to move as fast as possible - my only criteria was how far to open countryside - Nige timed it as a 4 minute walk onto farmed fields. Bishopstone is about 20 minute walk away and then another 15 minute climb on to the tops. The beach is less than 2 miles in the other direction. Lucky us


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Thank you - it is lovely countryside here, although we live on a very suburban estate
> When we had to move down here my husband offered on the house before I had even seen it. The property prices in the south of England at that time were completely mad and rising rediculously fast, moving from the north we felt we had to move as fast as possible - my only criteria was how far to open countryside - Nige timed it as a 4 minute walk onto farmed fields. Bishopstone is about 20 minute walk away and then another 15 minute climb on to the tops. The beach is less than 2 miles in the other direction. Lucky us


that is fabulous.
I can't think of any kind of open countryside around where I live.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jayded said:


> that is fabulous.
> I can't think of any kind of open countryside around where I live.


I think that in England we don't appreciate how lucky we are that the countryside is never too far away and generally there are plenty of footpaths that make it really accessable.
Sunnier today and lovely for walking. For me so much of the pleasure of having dogs is being able to get out and walk with them


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Been on the farmers fields today as can walk from home - not as pretty as the pictures from others but it is nice to have space. I come from Sussex originally and had lots of woods around and that is something I miss around here, there are prettier places to drive to but I guess I am lucky having the fields so close to home - which way shall we go?








Oops, off the crops Dudley..


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely pictures of Rafferty, Frisbee and Dudley and Jayed, that looks like a big back yard . 

Marzi, you are so lucky to have both the beautiful countryside and beach on your doorstep. I'm wel jel  .


----------

